# re search for the one the ideal rv



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

CAN ANYBODY come up with a rv with slideout decent length , decent payload that actually comes under the 7.5 tonne limit , because every one advertised privately or dealer that says you can drive on car licence i check the splecs online and they are all over.PLEASE HELP GETTING REALLY FRUSTRATED AND BL******* angry


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

with slideout and decent payload, probably no. have heard claims for trailaire, but doubt them. ask freedom in tewkesbury.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

When we first started looking at RVs under 7.5tons which could be driven on a car licence we looked at the Damon Daybreaks at Westcrofts, Cannock, Staff's.

http://www.westcroftmotorhomes.com/ well worth a visit.

Trouble is as soon as you start adding slide-outs the weight of the RV increases therefore the payload decreases. 

Also check out or better still visit Travel World at Telford http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/index5.htm

All their RVs for sale are under cover and they tend to display the 'over' 7.5t on one side of the show room and the 'under' on the other.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am in the same boat and put loads of miles on my car now chasing around the UK.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what exactly are you looking for RR. I do have an ulterior motive though for asking.surprise surprise. :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The TrailAire and Trail-Lite 281 (though 30ft) has 2 slides and is under 7500kgs. Can't see payload specified.

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Guys but you will struggle to get an RV over 30ft with mutiple slides and achieve under 7500 KG let alone carry a load of cargo to boot. Of course the weight will increase as soon as you start adding slides etc...
Trail-lite are very nice but, as their name suggests, the build quality is........"lite". 
We will not ship anything over 31ft/32ft (without slides) or 30ft (with) as, in our opinon, that is the cut-off point re the "legal" weight factor.
There are adverts out there for "35ft ...drive on a car licence"......yeah - right!! Sure, you can drive them on a car licence but how legally?


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

The new 28' Winnibago with slides looks nice. Looked over one at Dudleys and it looked bigger inside than it really was and very luxurious. Shame about the price though £83,000 I think so lost interest till I win the Lottery. We can all dream.
I still think I have the best option at the mo. Wife and I bought an Older 38' Newmar Kountrystar which we actually live in on our own Garden Nursery Premises. I never drive it because it only does (according to the last owner) 8mpg. I also havent got the necessary C licence and am not about to test out GTs ideas on HGV licences or the need not to have one. We have all the comforts and toys that RVs have ioncluding slide out and are enjoying the feeling of being on holiday all the time even if we aren't. When we go away we change vehicles and take our 745 Bessacarr which is obviously a lot smaller and slightly less comfortable but enjoys a lot more mpg, costs far less on toll roads etc and takes us up narrow lanes in such places as Cornwall that an RV would never get.


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Why chase around and cause yourself grief trying to buy a big RV under 7500kg? It is bound to be a compromise IF you eventually find one.... go and get an LGV licence and then you can have what you want....and drive it legally. Recurrent driver training is a good idea anyway.

What is the problem with people taking a test in order to drive a large vehicle? :? :? :?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sigeee said:


> What is the problem with people taking a test in order to drive a large vehicle? :? :? :?


Diabetes??????

Keith


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

kands said:


> Sigeee said:
> 
> 
> > What is the problem with people taking a test in order to drive a large vehicle? :? :? :?
> ...


That would be a limiting factor, I agree. However, if someone is deemed medically unfit to drive a large vehicle then I presume that there is a reason for it. I am not any more keen on being mown down by a 7,5 tonne vehicle than a larger one.....


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*motorhome search*

to LC1962 thanks for your reply, do you have anything suitable yourself for sale or in the not too distant future that would suit our needs


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jackie...you have PM.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kands said:


> Sigeee said:
> 
> 
> > What is the problem with people taking a test in order to drive a large vehicle? :? :? :?
> ...


Snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can still ride any powered motorcycle if i wish along with many other lethal vehicles yet have this nonsense.

Since being diabetic my driving has improved as really started to value life as it's damaged the nerves in my legs. (can still walk but very painful)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Under 7500 kg*

Hi

You will probably get away with a Damon - as mentioned - but look at the www.damonrv.com website and read the information regarding weights.

Presumably if plated for 7500 kg, the payload would be minute.

Rapide561


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

you are right, rapide651, about damon payload. my daybreak can be downrated to 7.5 tons, but loses 1500lbs (680kg) in payload. my guess is would be overweight by the time you got ready for a trip and youj and your partner climbed in? however, lots of people are driving them on car licences.


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*re; the ideal rv*

thank you everybody for your replies, have decided to take lcv test, so can have decent payload and peace of mind regarding legalaties,will let you know how i do jackie


----------



## 108776 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Under 7.5 with slide out*

MCL Motorhomes are releasing an A-class under 7.5t motorhome with slideout in 2008. It's a UK made vehicle which complies with the vehicle dimension restrictions, unlike most of the US RV's. Not cheap, but you get what you pay for I find.


----------

